# 50% off for 3 months ($5 - 1GB RAM KVM!) ZionVPS-SSD, Anti-DDoS, Bulgaria/US/Fr, 1gb/s,/48 Ipv6



## zionvps (May 9, 2017)

50% recurring discount for 3 months! Use coupon - TS1LK0QMR8 during sign up.

Greetings from ZionVPS
our website - https://zionvps.com

You can request for a custom VPS configuration in live chat or by inquiring here > https://zionvps.com/billing/contact.php

ZionVPS was founded during November of 2013 and has been in service since then. We provide Anti-DDoS OpenVZ and KVM servers,. On request, we can modify reverse DNS of your IP and configure web application firewall for your IP.

OpenVZ servers are located in New York City, USA and has 01 RAID, Bandwidth upgraded to 1GBPS, and Intel Xeon E3 1245v2 processors co-located in Reliablesite's datacenter.

KVM servers are located in Paris, France and has SSD cached disks with 10 RAID, Bandwidth upgraded to 3GbPS unmetered and Xeon E5-1620V2 processors provided by OVH.

Pure SSD KVM servers are located in New york city USA, and comes with 1Gb/S uplink with limited bandwidth(upgradable) and and Xeon E5-1620V2 processors co-located in Reliablesite's datacenter.

KVM servers are located in Sofia,Bulgaria and comes with 1Gb/S uplink, RAID 10, with limited bandwidth(upgradable) and and Xeon E5-2450V2 processors co-located in Neterra's datacenter.

We use SolusVM as control panel and strictly forbid overselling of resources.


Test ip : http://104.243.33.28/512MB.zip (USA-OpenVZ)
Test ip : http://94.23.183.8/512MB.zip (France)
Test ip : http://206.221.177.98/512MB.zip (USA-KVM)
Test ip : 94.156.128.118 (Bulgaria-KVM)

Speedtest-  

Reviews : https://www.coinpayments.net/feedback-08350caa353883b3b5cca244748e599e



Bulgaria KVM (Raid 10, SSD cache!)

Plan 1:
$9.99 /Mo
25 GB Disk @ > 200MB/S IO
1 GB isolated RAM
1TB Premium B/W @ 1GbPS
1 IPv4, /48 IPv6 with DDoS protection
KVM/SolusVM
You select OS template or provide ISO
buy now

Plan 2:
$15.99 /Mo

50 GB Disk @ > 200MB/S IO
1.5 GB isolated RAM
1TB Premium B/W @ 1GbPS
2 IPv4,/48 IPv6 with DDoS protection
KVM/SolusVM
You select OS template or provide ISO
buy now

Plan 3:
$21.99 /Mo

70 GB Disk @ > 200MB/S IO
2 GB isolated RAM
1.5TB Premium B/W @ 1GbPS
2 IPv4,2x /48 IPv6 with DDoS protection
KVM/SolusVM
You select OS template or provide ISO
buy now

Plan 4:
$25.99 /Mo

200 GB Disk @ > 200MB/S IO
4 GB isolated RAM
2.5TB Premium B/W @ 1GbPS
4 IPv4,4x /48 IPv6 with DDoS protection
KVM/SolusVM
You select OS template or provide ISO
buy now


USA KVM (Pure SSD!)

Plan 1:
$9.99 /Mo

30 GB Pure SSD Disk
1GB isolated RAM
1TB Premium B/W @ 1GbPS
1 IPv4, 2 IPv6 with DDoS protection
KVM/SolusVM
buy now

Plan 2:
$15.99 /Mo

50 GB Pure SSD Disk
1.5 GB isolated RAM
1TB Premium B/W @ 1GbPS
2 IPv4, 3 IPv6 with DDoS protection
KVM/SolusVM
buy now

Plan 3:
$21.99 /Mo

70 GB Pure SSD Disk
2 GB isolated RAM
1.5TB Premium B/W @ 1GbPS
2 IPv4, 4 IPv6 with DDoS protection
KVM/SolusVM
buy now

Plan 4:
$25.99 /Mo

100 GB Pure SSD Disk
4 GB isolated RAM
2.5TB Premium B/W @ 1GbPS
4 IPv4, 5 IPv6 with DDoS protection
KVM/SolusVM
buy now

USA OpenVZ

Plan 1:
$9.9 /Mo

20 GB SSD Cached
500GB Bandwidth @ 1Gb/s
1024 MB RAM
Access to 2 cpu cores
1 IPv4, 2 IPv6, 10GB/s DDoS Protection
OpenVZ/SolusVM
All specs can be upgraded in Client Area
buy now

Plan 2:
$15.9 /Mo

30 GB SSD Cached
1TB Bandwidth @ 1Gb/s
2 GB RAM
Access to 3 cpu cores
1 IPv4, 3 IPv6, 10GB/s DDoS Protection
OpenVZ/SolusVM
All specs can be upgraded in Client Area
buy now

Plan 3:
$21.9 /Mo

40 GB SSD Cached
1.5TB Bandwidth @ 1Gb/s
4 GB RAM
Access to 3 cpu cores
1 IPv4, 3 IPv6, 10GB/s DDoS Protection
OpenVZ/SolusVM
All specs can be upgraded in Client Area
buy now

Plan 4:
$25.9 /Mo

60 GB SSD Cached
2.5TB Bandwidth @ 1Gb/s
6 GB RAM
Access to 4 cpu cores
1 IPv4, 3 IPv6, 10GB/s DDoS Protection
OpenVZ/SolusVM
All specs can be upgraded in Client Area
buy now

France KVM

Plan 1:
$9.99 /Mo

25 GB SSD cached disk
1 GB isolated RAM
unmetered bandwidth @ 500Mbps (shared)
1 IPv4,1 IPv6 with with DDoS protection 
KVM/SolusVM
buy now


Plan 2:
$15.99 /Mo

50 GB SSD cached disk
1.5 GB isolated RAM
unmetered bandwidth @ 500Mbps (shared)
1 IPv4,1 IPv6 with with DDoS protection
KVM/SolusVM
buy now


Plan 3:
$21.99 /Mo

70 GB SSD cached disk
2 GB isolated RAM
unmetered bandwidth @ 500Mbps (shared)
1 IPv4,1 IPv6 with with DDoS protection
KVM/SolusVM
buy now

Plan 4:
$25.99 /Mo

200 GB SSD cached disk
4 GB isolated RAM
unmetered bandwidth @ 1Gbps (shared)
1 IPv4,1 IPv6 with with DDoS protection
KVM/SolusVM
buy now​





TOS:
Example of activities that will lead to suspension:
Spamming
Operating a botnet controller/ sending out DDoS attacks
Scanning
Tor exit nodes
Illegal adult content
Hosting nulled/pirated content
Links/discussions about illegal material (ex- a forum about warez softwares)
CPU miners
public proxy

Examples of activities that are allowed:
Usage of full bandwidth all the time (ex- hosting a Debian ISO mirror)
Using it as a private proxy/ tor relay
A website that attracts a lot of DDoS attacks (we get this a lot and we always actively mitigate it, your server always stays on and no IP null routes!)
Support is provided via tickets, facebook and skype
Paymented accepted - Paypal/Credit Cards/Bitcoins/SWIFT/Payza


----------

